# Personal statement on application . . .



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

Right now I am filling out my transfer application to a university, and there is a "personal statement" section. I really do not know what they are looking for,


Application said:


> "Is there any additional information you would like to share with the Admission Committee? Please feel free to include a personal statement."


 Uhm, well... No, I would not like to include any extra information. But, do I need to? I know in high school we wrote admissions essays, but that was usually based on a prompt. There are no guidelines for this one, so I don't know if they are looking for a highly embellished essay or just a few simples sentences or if they are really concerned about it at all. I have already attended another college for two years, so it is not like I am naive in the ways of higher education. I do my work, I earn decent grades... What more do they need to know? Am I underestimating it? Sigh, can't my 3.5 GPA speak for itself? :frustrating:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like you don't have to put anything if you don't want to.

At a guess you could just write a couple paragraphs about how the sort of person you are leads you to want to study the particular papers you want to do, and then how you will take what you learn to reach a future that you have envisioned. Gives them something personal about you, rather than just stats and grades.

For example, for me I could emphasise my interest in health, people, and society which is why I am interested in Anthropology and Sociology, and I intend to use all of that in the future to conduct social research into health issues and write policy recommendations for government. (But I'd say it in a much more formal way.)

But I admit that this is just a guess. I don't really know what they want.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

decided said:


> Sounds like you don't have to put anything if you don't want to.
> 
> At a guess you could just write a couple paragraphs about how the sort of person you are leads you to want to study the particular papers you want to do, and then how you will take what you learn to reach a future that you have envisioned. Gives them something personal about you, rather than just stats and grades.
> 
> ...


Ah, I browsed through their application for first year students and they give them a prompt. So either they are assuming that I should know what to do with this blank space, or are not all that interested in it. I am _totally _over thinking this, I am sure, but I would really love to attend this university. Too bad I do not know what I wish to study exactly, otherwise I might be able to conjure up something decent to say. I guess I will just write something vague and uninteresting so I do not just leave it completely blank. Good thing they favor students that attended my college first. :crying: Thanks for the advice, teehee~<3


----------



## Inky (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think you are over-thinking this. From what I know, personal statements play quite an important role in admissions. I suggest you think about what you want to study and after that come up with an interesting personal statement. 

(What I've learnt may not be true for your circumstances so please re-confirm with your teacher/somebody reliable). It should be about a page long, and it should be written in a way that shows your capability as a candidate. Usually people write about why they chose the subject, and you can also include related things - e.g. personal experience, awards/competitions that you entered. It should be written in a professional way though - clear, straight to the point, interesting, not ranting etc. You can also google personal statement and find examples.


----------



## fafyrd (Nov 20, 2009)

Find out where their newer grant money is being funneled and write up something corresponding to your (fictitious or actual) interest in that area of study. You could also do a search on some of their professors and see what their interests are, what papers they've recently written or areas of interest they're involved in, and then write up something about you that shows interest in the same area(s).


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

They basically want to know how and why you're going to save/revolutionize the world all by your little lonesome, so tell them about your awesome plan to cure cancer with toothpaste or something.

Well, nothing that ridiculous, but you know what I mean... write about what makes you tick, what your future career plans are, how completing your degree at _their_ college will help you realize those goals, etc. That's a personal statement.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

penpaperaser said:


> I don't think you are over-thinking this. From what I know, personal statements play quite an important role in admissions. I suggest you think about what you want to study and after that come up with an interesting personal statement.
> 
> (What I've learnt may not be true for your circumstances so please re-confirm with your teacher/somebody reliable). It should be about a page long, and it should be written in a way that shows your capability as a candidate. Usually people write about why they chose the subject, and you can also include related things - e.g. personal experience, awards/competitions that you entered. It should be written in a professional way though - clear, straight to the point, interesting, not ranting etc. You can also google personal statement and find examples.


Oh, if only it was that easy to decide what you want to study. I have been thinking about it since 9th grade. I have narrowed it down to computer engineering or astrophysics... I do not have much confidence in myself, so I am kind of wavering. :frustrating:

Yay, I am glad I am not overreacting. Everyone is telling me to write a few sentences about how this university is "my number one choice." HAHA! I know my family wants me to finish a.s.a.p., but I feel that this is not something I can just half-ass, you know? They think, "if you are willing to pay, of course they will let you in." If that is true, then I have to wonder why they reject 50% of applicants...


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

They want to know you mean business by being educated there, what are your long term plans, what are your core values and how does this relate to the course you are going to study. Follow that with concrete examples, things you have actually done in your life that provide evidence for this. If astrophysics is your thing, then you may say why and 'I have gotten involved with astrophysics by ...' or whatever astrophysicists do. 

Perhaps start at the end, what do you ultimately want to achieve for your life and how can you best benefit society, that may give you a sign of where you can really shine. Do you shine better in computer engineering or astrophysics and which one would you want to do day in and day out? 

I want to try teaching as a career because when I'm on my death bed I can say, you know what I inspired all those people, I made those kids do something better with their lives and see the good in themselves.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Stephen Covey tackles mission statements in his books First things first and The 8th habit, so if your local library has them, you may want to glance at its pages. Especially because he has guidelines and suggestions of what to write. 
:laughing:


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i am writing one to apply to an art college and honestly i really dunno what should i put down... im such a late bloomer into the field and i have to compete with people who would be younger then me but more experienced then me.... :sad:


----------

